# How can I degrease a whitetail buck without dicoloring the base of the antlers?



## huntinfool3337 (Aug 17, 2012)

I use aluminum foil to wrap around the bases (pressed very tight as your wrapping the burrs) during the boiling to keep the color on. You could also use electrical tape over the foil to aid in protecting the color. Remove as soon as your done so the waxes,oils and fats from sweating while boiling don't darken the antlers.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

I used an old pot on the sideburner of my propane grill, just big enough to submerge the skull, and just simmered, not boiled it. If you used Dawn with bleach alternative in the water that shouldn't have happened, at least it didn't with mine. However what's done is done. Check a local furniture store and you can find something that might match it up.....


----------

